# Impossible de lancer DagomApp ( en cours)

## Skwal

Bonjour,

Etant l'heureux possesseur d'une imprimante 3D je cherche à pouvoir m'en servir mais pour ça il me faut lancer DagomApp: https://dist.dagoma.fr/DagomApp

Je prend la version discoeasy ultimate avec options bicolor et écran.

Après quelques déboires j'ai pû mettre en place le firmware de la Dagoma via la commande avrdude, l'imprimante est donc bien reconnue/connectée.

Malheureusement lorsque je veux lancer DogamApp:

 *Quote:*   

> updateUrl :  https://dist.dagoma.fr/update/diff/DagomApp/1547474566/94c9c7f25dfc313681836fd14d326696
> 
> Run App from  ready
> 
> locale fr
> ...

 

Et là je sèche...

Aurieza-vous une idée de ce qui peux poser problème svp ?

Je vous remercie.  :Smile: 

Cordialement, Skwal.

----------

## Skwal

Bonjour  :Smile: 

Bon j'ai réussi à lancer Cura By Dagoma, mais toujours pas DagomApp.

Au cas où ça intérresserai quelqu'un j'ai pû "l'installer" à travers un clone git.

J'ai un problème de port série:

 *Quote:*   

> Unexpected error while connecting to serial port: /dev/ttyUSB0 SerialException: '[Errno 13] could not open port /dev/ttyUSB0: [Errno 13] Permission denied: '/dev/ttyUSB0'' @ machineCom.py:_monitor:329

 

mais ça semble avancer !

Cordialement, Skwal.

----------

## YetiBarBar

Bonjour,

Peux-tu poster le fin de ton dmesg juste après le branchement de ton imprimante ?

```
sudo dmesg | tail -n 100
```

----------

## guitou

Bonjour,

Je serais toi, je verifierais les droits du périphérique (/dev/ttyUSB0):

Si ça appartient à un groupe autre que root, rajoute toi dedans.

Et au pire, tu peux aussi faire un petit chmod 777

++

Gi)

----------

## Skwal

Bonjour,

Je vous remercie pour votre aide et désolé pour le retard de réponse...

J'ai peté la Dagoma et pour le moment je ne peux commander les pièces, donc je ne m'occupe pour l'instant plus de ce problème.

Je reviendrai vers vous quand je pourrais de nouveau revenir dessus.

Bonne continuation et bonne chance pour cette épreuve que nous traversons !

Cordialement, Martin.

----------

